# frustrated with prednisone diet!



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I had lost to 192 pounds last summer. Actually hit 188 briefly - very briefly. I maintained 192 to 195 through the fall and into winter. Then in March they put me on Prednisone for Lupus/scleroderma. High dose and not being able to move much has put me to 235. I gained 12 pounds last week - I ate under 1000 to 1300 calories per day all week (even turkey day) because it was so hard to swallow with this stuff at times. I have developed high blood pressure (170 over 100) never had bp above 100 over 70 or 80. I have fluid in my legs and need to get this stuff under control. My hands and knees are all so swollen with the arthritis part of the lupus that I am feeling like a balloon.

Any thoughts? I want to go back on weight watchers but it seems that if I am gaining on the limited calories I will never lose. I am so frustrated I could just cry. Get me motivated please. I need a good kick in the pants I guess. 

Laurie :shrug:


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

if you drink more water will it dilute your meds in your system? i guess if i was you i would be talking to the doctor that prescribed the meds and find out if that is making you gain and what you can do about it. good luck (and keep us posted if you want to share about the meds). i would also ask if you should have a special diet and about the type of exercise you can do. i would think swimming would be a good one.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Mare, 

I drink enormous amounts of water right now - I seem to be extremely parched the past couple of weeks. I have to start checking blood sugars again I guess. They told me to keep track of things when I first went on the prednisone because it can adversly affect the blood sugars. So far they have been fine - even low. 

I have spoken with the doctors about the weight and they said that prednisone will make you gain but that if you are really diligent you may be able to maintain weight not usually lose. I need to lose now. 

I really hate being this fat - though it really doesn't seem that I have gotten as huge as I weigh. I have it in the stomach and my legs are swollen around the ankles with fluid - I have the swelling from the RA part of this mess in the joints. I can actually leave an imprint in the swelling of the joints now. I guess I do need to talk to the doctor about this. I just needed to vent - I am so frustrated with this whole mess of medications, insurance, tests and weight gain etc that I could just cry. I just want to look normal again I guess - I have no hair and a moon face from the meds and now I am the size of a small house! :grump: 

Laurie


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

vent away Laurie. do talk to your doc about the swelling. and get your blood sugars checked again. hang in there, if i could i would give ya a big hug! please post again after ya see your doc. or sooner if ya need-i just wish i could help you. take care of yourself and dont be too hard on yourself. Marilyn


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

I sympathize with you Laurie. My best friend has Lupus and is on prednesone. She's having the same difficulties as you are, it seems there is no way around the problems with the Prednesone.
All I can do is listen and be a friend. I have no suggestions
Gloria


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Gloria and Marilyn,

Thanks for the supportive words. I used to be a little twig of a thing then babies and life took over and I was actually comfortable at 190 or so because I was losing and active. Now I feel like they might need a crane to get me out a low chair. 

I have been trying to drop the prednisone some to help get the weight down but I just flare so I am destined to be fat until I can afford the other drugs they prescribed. 

Yesterday I ate a peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat bread, a glass of skim milk, a 1/4 of a cup of baked beans and 1 oz of homemade (with ground sirloin) meatloaf. I still think I gained. I drank 2 gallons of water/diet iced tea. This is about how I ate all last week too. I really wasn't overly hungry. The scleroderma/lupus makes it hard to swallow a lot right now so I am not trying to eat much but I could not believe that I gained. I handled up to 218 even 220. When the scale read 238 I just wanted to cry. This is apparently one more step in the progression of understanding the disease and my inability to control it or make it go away. I will be fine with it eventually I just get a panic every once in a while - no hair, teeth are falling out of my head and now the moon face is just growing along with the rest of me! Aw well this too will pass ... right?

I think I feel like I can handle a walk this morning - I am off.

Thanks again, Laurie


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Vtfarma, that thirst and the pitting edema are telling you to see the doctor right now! So is the fatigue. 

Will you please make the appointment today? I suspect it is time to tweek your meds!!!


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with everyone so far - get yourself to the doc to have that extreme swelling checked out. Other than that, I can truly sympathize as I just got off steroids this summer for an auto-immune disorder (Crohns) and I struggled with the weight as well. One thing that helped me is a way of eating that my doctors and my chiropractor recommended - it's an anti-inflammotory diet of little to no starches, no processed sugar, lots of dark leafy greens, fresh fruits and veggies and lean proteins. It worked great and I'm still doing a modified version of it. It helps to keep my condition in better control without the use of drugs. 

and I've also found that a teaspoon full of fresh horseradish every day or two has really cut down on the joint aches and pains that are part and parcel with the arthritis that comes with an auto-immune disorder. 

take care and hope you feel better soon
Tia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

vtfarma? Did you ever make an appointment?


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I have an appointment for next week. I spoke with the doctor and we tweaked the meds. My bp is way up with the prednisone. I couldn't take an appt sooner because we had my fil here for hospice. He just passed away Saturday and now this week is the funeral prep and burial. So they have me in next week. I will let you know what is up. I know that I don't want to take any of the diuretics like my fil did. He ended up with major kidney damage from taking them in such large quantities and for so long. Thanks to everyone. I will be glad when I can get to Boston to the specialist to get more info and a better treatment plan possibly (?). 

Laurie


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am sorry to hear of your FIL, my condolences.

And, I hope that the doctor can help you!


----------

